# My BIKE



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

yo this is my project for the winter it is moving kinda slow but its still in process well im still buying stuff so it is what it is for now let me know what yall think and "GOOD LOOKS ON THE RIMS BONE COLLECTOR" :thumbsup: got the forks from lowriderbike-shop and the fenders from master lowrider but hopefully if things go good i will just deal with Bone collector


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

Well I think you should get another skirt. Its too used 
But good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah, pretty boring skirt.


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

looks pretty nice......keep posting pics of the work :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

the skirt looks ugly, go with a different design


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

thanx every1 i appreciate the feedback can yall throw designs out there that i can get ideas off of would appreciate it i will post sum more pics this week


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

how about a big cock and a gay pride mural


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 14 2006, 08:30 AM~4845496
> *how about a big cock and a gay pride mural
> *


 yo cockboy stop fukin leavin shit on my topik if your gonna be ignorant bitch and im sure i will never see you but the day i do :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

keep the pics coming


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 14 2006, 09:30 AM~4845496
> *how about a big cock and a gay pride mural
> *


GAY ASS ALI, DO U EVER TALK ABOUT PUSSY OR GIRLS FOR THAT MATTER?...........
I NOTICED FORIGNERS ONLY LIKE CHICKENS AND COCKS! :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 14 2006, 09:25 AM~4845741
> *GAY ASS ALI, DO U EVER TALK ABOUT PUSSY OR GIRLS FOR THAT MATTER?...........
> I NOTICED FORIGNERS ONLY LIKE CHICKENS AND COCKS! :0
> *


i wouldn't think you two gay ass brothers would enjoy seeing me talk about girls. you'd probably turn it into something gay anyway...


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

Aight man enough of that bull shit already,you acting like a bytch right about now


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt postin more pictures tomarrow


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

WELL I KNOW WE GOT SOMETHHING PRETTY ORIGONAL WITH THIS BIKE RITE HERE , WE WILL GET SOME PICS TODAY !


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 16 2006, 08:05 AM~4859239
> *WELL I KNOW WE GOT SOMETHHING PRETTY ORIGONAL WITH THIS BIKE RITE HERE , WE  WILL GET SOME PICS TODAY !
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

yo man hurry the fuck up naw j/p


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

can you post more pics of whats underneath it and how you shaped it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Feb 16 2006, 09:46 PM~4864533
> *well here is one picture of what we have been working on tomarrow i will have more sry for delay the theme of this bike is "RIBBED" FOR HER PLEASURE
> *


DATS KOOL... DIFFERENT....


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2006, 10:45 PM~4864773
> *DATS KOOL... DIFFERENT....
> *


 No doubt , thats what im going for!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

cant wait to see the finished product...GOOD IDEA ON THE RIBBED BODY.... FOR THE BITCHES OF COURSE>...lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Feb 16 2006, 08:46 PM~4864533
> *well here is one picture of what we have been working on tomarrow i will have more sry for delay the theme of this bike is "RIBBED" FOR HER PLEASURE the ladies no what its all about
> *


I give you props for that.


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 16 2006, 10:25 PM~4864668
> *can you post more pics of whats underneath it and how you shaped it
> *


bro im a have to hit you up on that tomarrow


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2006, 11:41 PM~4865177
> *I give you props for that.
> *


Thanks dawg! but i have to thank Krewl tee for that one with out him i was pretty much lost on what to do thanks again Tee


Keep it Krewl


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like the frame, it's not to my taste but it's different.


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Feb 17 2006, 11:00 PM~4872359
> *:0 Sneak peek at my project
> *


Looks intersting, is that fabric?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 17 2006, 11:12 PM~4872412
> *Looks intersting, is that fabric?
> *


yeah its the begining of my mold


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Feb 17 2006, 11:14 PM~4872429
> *yeah its the begining of my mold
> *


That is some badass oldschool. Props to you my brotha from another motha, yeah!


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Feb 17 2006, 11:00 PM~4872359
> *:0 Sneak peek at my project
> *


ID LIKE TO SEE HER USE IT


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 17 2006, 11:41 PM~4872590
> *ID LIKE TO SEE HER USE IT
> *


 :0 lol :cheesy:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

I LOVE THIS DESIGN ,I WISH I SAVED IT FOR MY PERSONAL RIDE ,BUTT MY LIL BROTHER GOTTA BE ROLLIN ORIGONAL,SO I GOT YOU ON THIS ONE KID!...........THIS BIKE WILL BE CALLED 
<span style='colorurple'>........"HER PLEASURE 2006".......</span>


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: yo Tee you going to post up sum pictures? :thumbsup:
and good looking on the design much appreciated  
<span style='colorurple'>........"HER PLEASURE 2006".......</span>


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Feb 19 2006, 08:47 AM~4879786
> *:thumbsup: yo Tee you going to post up sum pictures? :thumbsup:
> and good looking on the design much appreciated
> <span style='colorurple'>........"HER PLEASURE 2006".......</span>
> *


I THINK I CAN SCRAPE UP A FEW PICS IN A LIL BIT!...............AND AGAIN ,U KNOW HOW WE DO!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 22 2006, 09:37 AM~4900795
> *I THINK I CAN SCRAPE UP A FEW PICS IN A LIL BIT!...............AND AGAIN ,U KNOW HOW WE DO!
> *


..........ook here we go boys!..............
........"HER PLEASURE 2006".......just a taste


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

sweeeeet


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

what did u put under that to make it like that?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 22 2006, 10:53 PM~4907061
> *what did u put under that to make it like that?
> *


SUPER RARE SPACE MATERIALS :0 ............IF NASA FINDS OUT ,IM SCREWED, SO SHHHH!


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 22 2006, 11:53 PM~4906352
> *..........ook here we  go boys!..............
> ........"HER PLEASURE 2006".......just a taste
> *


any more pics?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

ill get some today or tomm.....but i will get em up...we gotta finish the bondo .......


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

man i have done alot of sanding on this tank glad its almost done and i will have tee take sum shots of it so we can post a couple of the work that was done to it sorry to keep you guys hangin!
get at you soon!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

looking intresting


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

talkin about gay and needin style u need to take a good look at ur own bike bro


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 7 2006, 07:59 PM~4997908
> *talkin about gay and needin style u need to take a good look at ur own bike bro
> *



man your bike is gay looking so just get over build another one and by the way my bike may be gay but definitly different and better then yours


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

well guys i promised pictures and so i finally got a couple needs major work still but everything is going ok so far just a lot of fuxin sanding but hope i can present it to you with in the next week or so welll here you go homies be fair its still not fnished






well heres the underside and side view of things


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

heres a better side view still have to work the lines out so it is wat it is!


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

well i still have to bondo it up and smooth everything out but when i do you will be the next to see hope you guys like it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

That came out nice


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanx appreciate the feed back i have been bustin my ass on this frame past couple of days still have alot ahead of me


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I can dig it her pleasure


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 8 2006, 06:49 AM~5000180
> *I can dig it her pleasure
> *


exactly............ :biggrin:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 8 2006, 05:49 AM~5000180
> *I can dig it her pleasure
> *


HEL YEAH! U ALREADY KNOW BONE,BUT GLAD YOU CHECKED OUT THE PAGE I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 8 2006, 12:38 PM~5002094
> *HEL YEAH! U ALREADY KNOW BONE,BUT GLAD YOU CHECKED OUT THE PAGE I APPRECIATE IT
> *


r u making a condom themed bike?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 8 2006, 02:20 PM~5002770
> *r u making a condom themed bike?
> *


JUST A SIMPLE BICYCLE THAT WAS BUILT FOR "HER PLEASURE!"  ......HEY I WONDER IF WE CAN USE K-Y ON THE CHAIN.......YO ALI CAN U TELL ME IF IT WOULD WORK? :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've no idea.


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 8 2006, 04:11 PM~5003925
> *JUST A SIMPLE BICYCLE THAT WAS BUILT FOR "HER PLEASURE!"  ......HEY I WONDER IF WE CAN USE K-Y ON THE CHAIN.......YO ALI CAN U TELL ME IF IT WOULD WORK? :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 8 2006, 04:49 PM~5004275
> *i've no idea.
> *



sounds like he's frontin to me :buttkick:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

................TTT FOR SOME BONDO PICS.................SUP KID?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

well i started the bondo today everything is laying down smooth and tomarrow i will hit it with sum more bondo then hopefully i can hit it with sum paint the following week well i have not posted to much about my bike and the making but when i am done with it all the details and everything will be posted but thanks to the people that give my page a holla well be safe LayItLow and "Keep it Krewl"
oh heres another picture of the frame before i started the bondo


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

bad ass how u do that


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 12 2006, 02:07 PM~5032705
> *bad ass how u do that
> *


bro just alot of fiberglass and sanding but i will post new pics of finished frame well for now i have no new pics but when i do they will be right here  glad to see everyone likes the ribbed idea


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ribbs look cool woulda done it different but yours looks cool


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 13 2006, 07:23 AM~5038214
> *ribbs look cool woulda done it different but yours looks cool
> *


THE BODY WORK SEEMS TO BE COMING ALONG SLOW BUT SURE.....WE NEED BONDO PICS


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 13 2006, 06:23 AM~5038214
> *ribbs look cool woulda done it different but yours looks cool
> *


thanks bro just curious how would you have done it ?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

more pics still in shop but just keeping my topik updated first coat of bondo pics still have alot of sanding to do fux kinda wish i did not get into this project but in the long run it will definitly be worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

cant wait to see this thing in some primer.....coming along real nice


----------



## DrKrewL (Mar 22, 2006)

2nd set of bondo pics


----------



## DrKrewL (Mar 22, 2006)

heres another pic of a bondo frame and my sissybar Eric sent me


----------



## DrKrewL (Mar 22, 2006)

hopefully if i do not bullshit like i have been doing my frame should be done tomarrow or saturday


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

you got banned


----------



## DrKrewL (Mar 22, 2006)

> you got banned
> 
> 
> na just suspended from posting its ok thou i will be back on in couple of days with my regular name sum people just don't like me and that situation the wrong person did not like me but i have been busting my ass sanding all day and the bike is looking tite hope to finish it up tomarrow


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

good luck


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice man I love it!


----------



## Luckyluchiano74 (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: so far so good keep up the good work man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

look at adam hard at work..... :biggrin: [attachmentid=516577]...... side shot....second skim coat [attachmentid=516575]


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

a little tip/when doing a final coat or skim coat of body filler ,mix a little fiberglass resin in with the bondo and add the coresponding amount of hardners per the directions..it will thin it so u can brush it on with a paint brush....it moves along much faster and it also alows it to "flo" togrther and create a smoother surface [attachmentid=516581]


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

damn you mixed resign in with the bondo I might try that... Oh and that shit looks bad ass man nice theme I like it cuz its never been done before... but after this all kinds of fools are gonna pop up with bikes like yours and be sayin they were the first one to do it.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

dpnt let them put a leaf on the side with a copyright logo, and on the other side "a sticky icky original"


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's probably already been done


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

its all being documented and dated just for shits and giggles ....but regardless you all are witness to this paticular build


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 25 2006, 09:53 AM~5117042
> *damn you mixed resign in with the bondo I might try that... Oh and that shit looks bad ass man nice theme I like it cuz its never been done before... but after this all kinds of fools are gonna pop up with bikes like yours and be sayin they were the first one to do it.
> *


 yeah man i learned it a few years ago....never had a problem with it........we put a lot of thought and consideration into this bike and been very lucky sofar with the out come thanx guys...... :biggrin:


----------



## DrKrewL (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 25 2006, 08:53 AM~5117042
> *damn you mixed resign in with the bondo I might try that... Oh and that shit looks bad ass man nice theme I like it cuz its never been done before... but after this all kinds of fools are gonna pop up with bikes like yours and be sayin they were the first one to do it.
> *



they can try to duplicate it or make it there own but if i do not tell how i did it they will not be able to and like krewltee said we have it dated and on hand for them fools


----------



## DrKrewL (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 25 2006, 09:03 AM~5117072
> *dpnt let them put a leaf on the side with a copyright logo, and on the other side "a sticky icky original"
> *


yo i truthfully thought of doing that just for that reason its the first custom i have done and i do not want any biters you know so i just might do that homie thanks for the ideas


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah any time.


----------



## DrKrewL (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 25 2006, 08:08 AM~5116885
> *look at adam hard at work..... :biggrin: [attachmentid=516577]......                                                                              side shot....second skim coat [attachmentid=516575]
> *



kewl good looking Tee needed sum of them


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 25 2006, 11:10 AM~5116888
> *a little tip/when doing a final coat or skim coat of body filler ,mix a little fiberglass resin in with the bondo and add the coresponding amount of hardners per the directions..it will thin it so u can brush it on with a paint brush....it moves along much faster and it also alows it to "flo" togrther and create a smoother surface      [attachmentid=516581]
> *


would you do that even if you didnt use fiberglass?? 

and a question for anyone who knows: theres sum stuff that pretty much is a final coat after the filler - it comes in a can ... anyone know what its called???


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 25 2006, 02:53 PM~5118453
> *would you do that even if you didnt use fiberglass??
> 
> and a question for anyone who knows: theres sum stuff that pretty much is a final coat after the filler - it comes in a can ... anyone know what its called???
> *


yes u can use it even if u did not fiberglass the bike.....it just gives more flow to it....they do have some spot putty or some 2 part glazing putty.....always go with a 2 stage putty though...............


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking Good  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrKrewL_@Mar 25 2006, 02:52 PM~5118447
> *kewl good looking Tee needed sum of them
> *


primer?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 25 2006, 03:06 PM~5118519
> *primer?
> *


nt till after the glazecoating....for the pin holes and fine sanding marks,,then high build primer and then primer then paint


----------



## DrKrewL (Mar 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

What are you going to do to the rest of the frame.. post up some design, im curious to see what else u have planned... 

Oh and u got a PM


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 25 2006, 04:41 PM~5119049
> *nt till after the glazecoating....for the pin holes and fine sanding marks,,then high build primer  and then primer then paint
> *



you don't need two different primers. just the high build will be good enough


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ti primer 240 it off then a thin coat of ti top coat


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 26 2006, 06:16 AM~5121760
> *you don't need two different primers. just the high build will be good enough
> *


well wheen i said it i meant a nother coat of primer over the highbuild...because im sure th will be some spots where we will sand threw the primer....240 the first coat of primer then 400 the final coat of primer...


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Mar 24 2006, 11:45 PM~5115907
> *very nice man I love it!
> *


thanx kind sir :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 26 2006, 07:59 AM~5121948
> *well wheen i said it i meant a nother coat of primer over the highbuild...because im sure th will be some spots where we will sand threw the primer....240 the first coat of primer then 400 the final coat of primer...
> *


240 the first coat? i'd go straight from 400 to 800

i don't see the point in sanding the primer and then doing another coat, it'll just be rough again and you'll have wasted time sanding for no reason

you might as well just spray about 3 coats of primer on and then sand that. cos you'll take about 2 coats of when you sand and then go straight to colour.


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

TTT 

just because


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

any square twisted handlebars up for sale or trade and i need sum double square twisted fender braces and double twisted strut for fork let me know whts out there


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 26 2006, 10:20 AM~5122164
> *240 the first coat?  i'd go straight from 400 to 800
> 
> i don't see the point in sanding the primer and then doing another coat, it'll just be rough again and you'll have wasted time sanding for no reason
> ...


sorry man your wrong .....ive done enuff paint work..


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 26 2006, 11:08 PM~5126301
> *any square twisted handlebars up for sale or trade and i need sum double square twisted fender braces and double twisted strut for fork let me know whts out there
> *


Dont you want mine, im still waiting for the ok?


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 25 2006, 09:08 AM~5116885
> *look at adam hard at work..... :biggrin: [attachmentid=516577]......                                                                              side shot....second skim coat [attachmentid=516575]
> *


2nd pic, there's a commercial of the sky :biggrin: nice!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 27 2006, 10:14 AM~5127729
> *Dont you want mine, im still waiting for the ok?
> *


he's still interested get at him w/pm


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Mar 27 2006, 09:14 AM~5127729
> *Dont you want mine, im still waiting for the ok?
> *



yeah i want them thats why i asked you in the first place but dawg you keep stringing me along let me know whats good hit me in p/m


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

whats up yall is there any double square twisted fender braces for sale? 
and sum square twisted crank arms for sale?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

What's the wurd, have you sent out your shit yet?> :cheesy:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 3 2006, 09:40 AM~5170124
> *What's the wurd, have you sent out your shit yet?> :cheesy:
> *


honestly, i think its gonna be a couple days .....but i would see what he says,he's been puttin in a lot of hours.....


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

whats up yall i recieved my handlebars today Thanks to Deville :thumbsup: i appreciate it man thanks again


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

and like i said before if any1 has any fender braces double square twisted and struts hit me up i will get them if the price is right


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

any updates on ur frame?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Apr 7 2006, 08:03 PM~5200030
> *whats up yall i recieved my handlebars today Thanks to Deville :thumbsup: i appreciate it man thanks again
> *


no problemo!


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 7 2006, 08:09 PM~5200067
> *any updates on ur frame?
> *



man i will have sum pics this week i have been hella busy working putting in over tyme so soon as i get sum pictures i will hit you guys with that bike is looking tight man yall will see soon enough  oh yeah and i need sum pedals square twisted hit me up in p/m or topik thanks


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Apr 7 2006, 11:03 PM~5200030
> *whats up yall i recieved my handlebars today Thanks to Deville :thumbsup: i appreciate it man thanks again
> *


ooo shit he came threw ha?.....sweet!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

i know ya got some tite pics of progress......rite?.........oh and i thought you was just going to the store?! :angry:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

YO I WILL VERY SOON!


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

YO ANY1 LOOKING TO TRADE THIS SISSY BAR FOR A DOUBLE SQAURE TWISTED ONE? HIT ME UP THE DOUBLE IS THE ONE I WANT AND I WILL TRADE OTHER ONE FOR IT


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Keep that sissy bar, its better then a double


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

I LIKE IT TOO IT JUST DOES NOT MATCH MY DOUBLE SQAURE TWISTED HANDLEBARS THAT ONE IS KINDA ROUND WITH MORE OF A TWIST


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

http://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s40210400eo.jpg


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

][/URL]


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin better and better


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

sweet nice job dude


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that's an interesting tank on your bike. looks cool!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

you should try to tie the back of the bike to match the tank


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very badass looking bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

]my bike[/URL]


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

]another pic[/URL]


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

oops wrong picture my fault


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

]me and my brother posting up wit Tee's car[/URL]


----------



## muthafuka (Apr 18, 2006)

the frame s looking good.....got any other pics?


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimeyGrady_@Apr 19 2006, 04:00 AM~5270920
> *]another pic[/URL]
> *


It looks good, have you got my pm?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 14 2006, 10:25 AM~4845741
> *GAY ASS ALI, DO U EVER TALK ABOUT PUSSY OR GIRLS FOR THAT MATTER?...........
> I NOTICED FORIGNERS ONLY LIKE CHICKENS AND COCKS! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Apr 7 2006, 08:03 PM~5200030
> *whats up yall i recieved my handlebars today Thanks to Deville :thumbsup: i appreciate it man thanks again
> *


YOU GOT YOUR PARTS NOW WHERE THE FUCK ARE HIS


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

]my bike[/URL] 

still under construction waiting on sum custom parts


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

]close up[/URL]  

just waiting on them fenders from ozzy


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

yo im still waiting on custom fenders and more accessories i brought this to the top for them dudes in the model section of the forum cause they stole my NAME and claiming its theres ,but we know who's it really is NO BIG DEAL THEY JSUT TOLD ME TO PROVE IT SO HERE IT IS


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

OH YEAH AND IM STILL WAITING ON MY CUSTOM MADE SEAT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerThenYou_@Jun 29 2006, 04:16 AM~5687197
> *yo im still waiting on custom fenders and more accessories i brought this to the top for them dudes in the model section of the forum cause they stole my NAME and claiming its theres ,but we know who's it really is NO BIG DEAL THEY JSUT TOLD ME TO PROVE IT SO HERE IT IS
> *



okai lil boy aint nobody claiming shit all im tryin 2 get through 2 your stoopid sensless ass is that u can tell people that a name is yours when your bucket isnt even finished :uh:

and your frame needs jenny craig cuz it got rolls!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

O Yea 

look how u sound

A Model Car I built As A Hobby Took Your Name

haha my model must be way tigher if it took your name


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

WHY ? WHY YOU HATIN SON WASN'T HATIN ON YOU


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

OH YEAH DON'T FRONT CAUSE YOU MAD MINE IS GOING TO WIN SUM SHIT UNLIKE YOURS AND IM NOT RETIRING IN A PATHETIC WAY YOU DID


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

NO WE DONE REMEMBER WHY U STILL POSTING


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerThenYou_@Jun 29 2006, 04:26 AM~5687220
> *OH YEAH DON'T FRONT CAUSE YOU MAD MINE IS GOING TO WIN SUM SHIT UNLIKE YOURS AND IM NOT RETIRING IN A PATHETIC WAY YOU DID
> *



O0oyea okai start building a car then and u will know wat i mean 

and everyone else that built or is building a car knows wat i mean...

and mybad i wasnt hating that frame is hella custom and crazy


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

I SAID I WAS LEAVING YOURS ALONE SO I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF YOU DROP IT NOW ITS OK LIL BUDDY


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

UNDERSTANDABLE BUT I HAVE HELPED BUILD A FEW CARS HOMIE SO WE KILLED THIS CRAP WE WAS ON HOMIE! SO KEEP IT REAL HOMIE


----------



## LowerThenYou (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 29 2006, 06:29 AM~5687226
> *O0oyea okai start building a car then and u will know wat i mean
> 
> and everyone else that built or is building a car knows wat i mean...
> ...



THANX FOR THE PROPS ON FRAME FELIX HOPE ALL IS GOOD NOW


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 26 2006, 07:45 PM~5673406
> *YOU GOT YOUR PARTS NOW WHERE THE FUCK ARE HIS
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY "LOWERTHENYOU"DID U SEND THEM SCREWS HOMIE?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 29 2006, 03:20 PM~5690297
> *EY "LOWERTHENYOU"DID U SEND THEM SCREWS HOMIE?
> *


you shouldnt deal with this guy...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 29 2006, 03:24 PM~5690335
> *you shouldnt deal with this guy...
> *


Y?WAZ UP?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 29 2006, 04:50 PM~5690851
> *Y?WAZ UP?
> *


well, i sent him handlebars, and he never sent me my peices.


----------

